# [SOLVED] Ipod causes blue screen of death



## Bepe (Mar 19, 2009)

Have uninstalled itunes, updated XP then reinstalled itunes but every time i plug my 80gig Classic Ipod in it causes the computer to show the blue screen of death

any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Bepe (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Ipod causes blue screen of death*

oh have tried uninstalling Itunes and then attaching the Ipod and the laptop does the same blue screen of death


----------



## DLGibson92 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Ipod causes blue screen of death*

find out what the stop code is on the blue screen of death then we can identify the problem the stop is usually like this 

0x000004 there is about 16 digits but i wont do them all get that and i will try to help you solve this problem


----------



## Bepe (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Ipod causes blue screen of death*

thanks for the offer of help...

Its actually my brother who is having the problem and he says there is no error code........

must be one I know...

will try and get hold of the laptop and ipod so I can find out.....


----------



## Bepe (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Ipod causes blue screen of death*

error code is

0X000000FC (0xF7A608E8 0x07333963 0xF7A60848 0x00000001)

"an attempt was made to execute non executable memory"


----------



## DLGibson92 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Ipod causes blue screen of death*

ive read some where that if you are running on Windows XP Service Pack 3 this can be common all you need to do is Uninstall Service Pack 3 from your system and reinstall try it and let me know.


----------



## Bepe (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Ipod causes blue screen of death*

thanks am sure he has tried that already but will let him know see what he says and get back to you

:smile:


----------



## Bepe (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Ipod causes blue screen of death*

Well he hadnt tried it and has now uninstall SP3 and managed to get his tunes back onto his Ipod so is happy many thanks for the assist

:wave:


----------



## DLGibson92 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Ipod causes blue screen of death*

no problem glad to help would you mark the forum as solved which will help people with the same problem in the near future.


----------

